

Ask HN: LinkedIn Ads - robryan

Anyone had any success with LinkedIn ads for a B2B product? I was attracted to it because it seems like a really good fit for a product for professionals. So far though I haven't been able to get a click, after about a week of targeting 50,000, getting 15000 impressions and offering 4 dollars a click just to see if I could get anything at all.
======
mrkmcknz
I don't think decision makers spend enough time on LinkedIn for it to be
effective.

I personally think most people who you are aiming your product at probably use
a mobile device to access LinkedIn. Therefore not coming across your ads.

